# Lateral Facetectomy of the Patella



## tbolla (Nov 30, 2011)

Hello,

I'm new to the forums and hope I can find some help (and be helpful too). My surgeon performed the following and I'm a bit stuck on the coding:

1. Surgical arthroscopy
2. Extensive debridement and synovectomy of synovial hypertophy and overgrowth of the superolateral patellofemoral joint
2. Arthroscopic lateral facetectomy of the patella

The Op notes support 29876, but I cannot find another appropriate code for the facetectomy. I suspect it is bundled into 29876.

Any input at all would be great!

Thanks!


----------

